
Google Health is finally opening up about its plans and they're all about search - peterwwillis
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/02/google-healths-david-feinberg-focus-on-search-for-doctors-consumers.html
======
curt15
"He also noted that many doctors will use YouTube when looking for guidance on
surgeries."

How common is it for doctors these days to Google various health conditions?
Are there any preferred online resources?

------
shishy
I recall Udi Manber was working on health projects at Google (I think it was
called Google Knol?). He since went to NIH, I wonder what came of his work and
if it had any impact on the developments here.

